# due risate và....



## @lex (26 Ottobre 2007)

*due risate và....*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DPTv7xoBZ08

il book in


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (26 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DPTv7xoBZ08
> 
> il book in


grande............................ci voleva proprio


----------



## cat (26 Ottobre 2007)

notte alex e amorepsiche.


----------



## @lex (26 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> notte alex e amorepsiche.


a letto con le galline cat?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (26 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> notte alex e amorepsiche.


mi fa un po' paura il tuo avatar......


----------



## @lex (26 Ottobre 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=MsV9n1UH0ek

anche noi abbiamo il nostro altracaz!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

MITICOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rd0pF6jGw6U


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> MITICOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rd0pF6jGw6U
























a memoria la so!!! ma lavor senza nient avvcin nun c' stà?


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> a memoria la so!!! ma lavor senza nient avvcin nun c' stà?


Vi giuro, è la cosa che mi fa più ridere in assoluto, rido fino alle lacrime!!!!!


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vi giuro, è la cosa che mi fa più ridere in assoluto, rido fino alle lacrime!!!!!


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=T2hzNajnBLE
anche questo fino alle lacrime....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=T2hzNajnBLE
> anche questo fino alle lacrime....


Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, lo conosco!!!!
Sai anche cosa mi piace?
Qualcosa del trio lopez-marchesini-solenghi....
Ma Troisi è imbattibile!!!!


----------



## @lex (27 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, lo conosco!!!!
> Sai anche cosa mi piace?
> Qualcosa del trio lopez-marchesini-solenghi....
> Ma Troisi è imbattibile!!!!


già....


----------

